# My tanks



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

I have 5 aquariums so i think i will show them to you all! 

This is my 55 gallon community tank
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m133/the_master_16/NewTank-Ultimate.jpg
This is my 20 gallon Tiger Barb Tank
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m133/the_master_16/20Tigerupdate2.jpg
This is my 10 Gallon All Native Species Tank. It has Only MosquitoFish Native to New Mexico in it (and one pleco Chester to battle algae, Chester)
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m133/the_master_16/nativetank.jpg
And Chester!
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m133/the_master_16/chester-best.jpg
This is my dads 55 gallon community tank
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m133/the_master_16/P2010034.jpg
And are Fry grow out tank
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m133/the_master_16/frytank.jpg


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

nice tanks, I like the flat rocks


----------

